# Lehrer für Kräuterkunde/Alchi



## Moshhc (27. September 2006)

Kann ja sein das es die Frage oder das Thema schon gibt, sorry wenn, bin auch für einen einfachen Link dorthin dankbar, hab nämlich nichts gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wo finde ich die lehrer für alchi und kräuterkunde über 225 oder 250?


bin dankbar für hilfe


----------



## Xathras (27. September 2006)

http://wowhandwerk.onlinewelten.com/articles.php?id=89


----------



## Red1980 (11. Oktober 2006)

Stonard Sümpfe des elends  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (11. Oktober 2006)

Moshhc schrieb:


> Kann ja sein das es die Frage oder das Thema schon gibt, sorry wenn, bin auch für einen einfachen Link dorthin dankbar, hab nämlich nichts gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Biste Horde oder Allianze ?



Red1980 schrieb:


> Stonard Sümpfe des elends
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo das ist für Horde.

Wo man als Ally hingehen muß, KA.


----------



## Pyoro (11. Oktober 2006)

Allianzler gehen für die Alchemiekundemeisterschaft zu dieser Dame auf der Insel Feathermoon:

Kylanna Windwhisper

Kräuterkunde ist für Horde und Allianz gleich in Booty Bay bei ihr hier:

Flora Silverwind


----------

